# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  مسارات الشحن و s5830 usb

## jazouli89

مسارات الشحن و s5830 usb

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

الله يعطيك العافية اخي...في ميزان حسناتك

----------

